# Помогите с терминологией и оцените покупку



## dsapa (18 Сен 2011)

Здравствуйте!
Мне предложили баян "Рубин-6". Прежде, чем покупать, пошарил по форумам в поисках информации об инструменте. И еще больше запутался. Объясните, пожалуйста, "на пальцах" такие термины, как "медный аккорд", "простой аккорд", "цельнопланочный", "двухголосый инструмент", "четырехголосый". Может, еще какие распространенные термины подскажете, чтобы не пришлось "чесать репу" в критический момент покупки. И вообще, стОит покупать "для души" "Рубин-6" человеку, имеющему за плечами музыкальную школу по классу баяна? В школе играл только на "Тульском".
Спасибо.
p.s. Вопрос цены не беру в расчет. Рассматриваю лишь удобство игры на инструменте, силу нажатия на клавиши и т.д. Сам инструмент еще не видел.


----------



## Romannik (19 Сен 2011)

нет! конечно не стоит покупать рубин, это инструмент для учеников с жесткой клавиатур и простыми звуками.Для души вам нужен кустарный инструмент мастеровой с прекрасным разливом.У меня имеется такой инструмент. Если заинтересованы пишите сюда 
[email protected]


----------



## MAN (19 Сен 2011)

Уважаемый, *dsapa*, рекомендую Вам скачать и почитать книгу Фадеева И.Г. Кузнецова И.А. “Ремонт гармоник, баянов и аккордеонов”, 1971
Вот ссылка на неё: 
http://russian-garmon.ru/files/book-fadeev...v-1971-djvu.zip
В этой книге Вы узнаете поближе устройство инструментов и ознакомитесь с терминологией.
Если же попытаться кратко ответить на интересующие Вас вопросы, то голосность баяна означает количество одновременно звучащих голосов при нажатии любой одной кнопки на правой клавиатуре. Например, баян "Рубин 6" - двухголосный. Аккордом принято называть комплект резонаторов с установленными на них голосовыми планками. Планки бывают кусковыми и цельными и могут изготавливаться из алюминиевого (дюралюминий) или медного (латунь) сплавов. На "Рубинах" и в правом и в левом полукорпусах установлены кусковые алюминиевые планки. Есть ещё один момент. "Рубин 6" - баян с готово-выборным аккомпанементом. Поскольку Вы окончили муз. школу по классу баяна, то должны знать что это такое и для чего это нужно.
Желаю Вам удачи в выборе и приобретении баяна!


----------



## dsapa (19 Сен 2011)

Уважаемый *MAN*, спасибо за ссылку и за разъяснения. Что такое готово-выборный баян, я, конечно, знаю. Мне "для души" выборность левой клавиатуры ни к чему.


----------



## MAN (20 Сен 2011)

*dsapa*, не за что! Здесь на форуме кто-то не так давно предлагал "Ясную Поляну" с готовым аккомпанементом и, кажется, совсем недорого. Поищите, возможно инструмент ещё не продан. Это превосходный тульский баян с цельными латунными планками и, соответственно, прекрасным звучанием. "Для души" - ну просто очень хороший, я считаю, вариант. По диапазону это "полный" баян, трёхрядный, двухголосный. Но никакого "розлива" там нет - строго унисонная, типичная для русского баяна настройка, глубокие мощные басы. Если Вам хочется "розлива", то стоит обратить внимание на импортные кнопочные аккордеоны или вот на предложение *Romannik*а. У него какой-то кустарный баян, настроенный в розлив. В любом случае инструмент следует осматривать и опробовать самому, чтобы понять подходит он Вам или нет, а также оценить его состояние.

Вот нашёл тот топик, где готовую "Ясную Поляну" предлагали:http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_1457


----------



## dsapa (21 Сен 2011)

Спасибо!


----------

